# Pigeon Success



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Not that anyone cares about pigeon hunting but that's my addiction. I have had the best day today with three of the birds. I didn't take my dog because I thought that I wouldn't need him. But I was wrong I had a wounded bird that would of been a enertaining retrieve. Only hunted for an hour.

Picture.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Good job on the pigeons! How exactly do you hunt them? I also like the camo pattern on your shotgun, I wish that was available when I bought my Nova years ago. 

I guess I need to read up on the dates for pigeons, I could handle going after them. 

BugBuilder


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I scare them out of the bottom of bridges at first and we know where they fly back and forth between so we have someone scare them out of that area and wait for them to fly where we are set up. today it was a spot and stock hunt basically.

Thanks


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

So what do you do with the flying rats, do you eat them??? Those aren't rock doves!!!
My mom said they ate pigeons when she was a kid because that was the only meat they had available...she wouldn't even touch one now! :shock:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> So what do you do with the flying rats, do you eat them??? Those aren't rock doves!!!
> My mom said they ate pigeons when she was a kid because that was the only meat they had available...she wouldn't even touch one now! :shock:


Would you eat a dove? The only difference, is that the mourning doves migrate. Pigeon-dove, dove-pigeon no difference. They eat the same things, one is migratory one is not. They are first cousins. In Spanish, there is only one word for the both of them, paloma. I have eaten both, and can tell you that the difference in flavour is virtually non existent.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be the last person to scoff at pigeon hunting.

Two years ago Zimmy and I went to North Dakota hunting pheasants. They were so thick we had our limits off point before 10:00am every morning, and we didn't even get out of bet till 8:00... :roll: 

Well needless to say that left us a whole day to twittle our thumbs. Early the second morning we noticed several pigeons flying around the old farm stead we were staying at. So we went into town and bought a case of trap loads and sat out all day pass shooting sky rats. It was great fun and cheap entertainment. When we started there were probably 30-40 birds flying around and when we left I think there were 7. :twisted:

The ***** and farm cats ate good that week. :wink:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

[/quote]

In Spanish, there is only one word for the both of them, paloma. [/quote]

Not sure this argument is going to fly......The word for wives and handcuffs is also the same in Spanish "esposas"


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have tried them a few times but they have so much fat in them it is not even funny. Now I use them for **** bait (Best bait that I have used) or use them to help train my dog.

Thanks it is also good that there is no regulations on them.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

katorade said:


> Thanks it is also good that there is no regulations on them.


So there is no season or limits on regular old pigeons?

BugBuilder


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If that is what I understand someone told me you can do what ever you want with pigeons.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a good pigeon shoot. Nice work.

I like to shoot a few once and a while myself.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Nothing wrong with a good pigeon shoot. Nice work.
> 
> I like to shoot a few once and a while myself.


If you used steel shot on those flying-rats, that is some expensive entertainment!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Nothing wrong with a good pigeon shoot. Nice work.
> 
> I like to shoot a few once and a while myself.


Thanks you just made my 3 pigeons look terrible :lol: Nice work


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That wasn't a hunting trip thats what ya call a killing trip.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

That is quite the combo.

Katorade, just keep on doing what you are doing, and it'll happen for you. Don't sweat it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you guys do with those pigeons ?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Hammernhonkers- is that your sweet ATV in the back of your truck? :wink:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Hey Hammernhonkers- is that your sweet ATV in the back of your truck? :wink:


Are you tying to say I am a little fellow :lol:

Its my 3 year olds little ride


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

TEAM CROWN ROYAL


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet, I guess there's not much competition from other hunters. I'v seen them bombing into grain and corn fields by the hundreds, I bet you could decoy them.


----------

